# Need to shorten new SRAM chain



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought a new SRAM chain for my bike, but it's a too long. Can the chain be shorten without special tools? Can I push the pin by gently tapping it with a small nail and hammer? Since it's SRAM, it comes with a power link, so I won't need to push a pin back in.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

new chains are usually a little long and need to loose a few links.

you need to do 2 things:

buy a chain tool

and

learn how to get the chain to the right length (Park tool site, SRAM site).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

It's certainly possible to drive the pin out of a link with makeshift tools. I''ve done it a few times back in the day. But the drift has to be harder than a nail, needs to be the exact same size or slightly smaller than the pin, and must be cylindrical (not conical!) The link out of which you're going to drive the pin has to be supported solidly. Top of a vise works well, with the jaws open just enough to let the pin go into the crack. 

But really, by the time you get all this stuff together it would be easier to just get a chain tool. And unlike old 7,8 or 9-speed chains, there's very little margin of error with 10-speed chains. Also keep in mind that pins are mushroomed over now on most chains, sort of like rivets. So "gently tapping" isn't going to do it.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I was gonna order one anyways, but I just wanted to change my change before tomorrow's 50 mile ride, but I checked the old chain, and it still has lengthen by less than 1/16 of an inch. So I supposed it's still good, even if it has 2500 miles on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SFTifoso said:


> Well I was gonna order one anyways, but I just wanted to change my change before tomorrow's 50 mile ride, but I checked the old chain, and it still has lengthen by less than 1/16 of an inch. So I supposed it's still good, even if it has 2500 miles on it.


There are too many variables (power output, riding conditions, maintenance levels) to use miles as an accurate gauge. IMO/E measuring elongation is the better/ standard method. 

My advice is to order the chain tool, do your 50 mile ride* and swap out the chain as soon as your tool arrives.

* Clean and lube your chain beforehand.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Go buy one your local bike shop or big box store like Sports Authority. Heck, Walmart might even have them. No need to make a special order for a chain tool, they're so commonly available. Don't you have a bike shop in your area? They're also cheap and you won't save meaningful money waiting for mail oder.


----------

